# BS or what?



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

do you all think this thing is for real?? im tempted.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1873934596


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

BS


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

BS!! I think its a resisitor that works off the MAF tricking the ECU into thinking the air is cooler or some crap like that. Plus look at it this way, if it did work...don't you think we would all have it by now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

thats what i thought


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I vote BS.
If he buy's in such "huge quantities", then how come he
has "0" feedback.

Also, he does'nt give a name of the company
and no warranty info. 
Grandma always said: "If it's sounds too good to
be true..." Well, you know the rest...

If I had a BS flag, I'd raise it now.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

100% homegrown BS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Here you go Alex, 








and


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

This is Hilarious! WC Fields said Never Give a Sucker an Even Break.


----------

